# What did you get yourself for Christmas??



## paper (Dec 16, 2014)

I tend to spoil myself this time of year.. No wife (ex or otherwise) no kids, no debt..

This year I bought myself a 96' MirroCraft 14' fishing boat that already had a trolling motor/Eagle fish locator/and a few other goodies, (hence the reason for reactivating my account here), a very lightly used 86' Yamaha 15hp outboard, an almost new Merc 3.3 for those all day trolling outings, and it all came on a nice trailer.. 

And for dessert I snagged a Glock 17C police trade in handgun..  


What Santa bring you??


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

This year I purchased a new Chefs knife, a Thermoworks thermometer, Some gloves, and a new range bag. I went all out. :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm looking at a new pair of Binoculars.


----------



## paper (Dec 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> This year I purchased a new Chefs knife, a Thermoworks thermometer, Some gloves, and a new range bag. I went all out. :LOL2:



Very nice!! I so need a range bag.. I just never look at them when I should.. 

I kinda forgot the point I was trying to make.. I've been without a boat for several years and really missed not having a way to jump on the river and wander upstream to a couple favorite fishing holes. I've actually been boat shopping for 3 months and I snagged the entire boat package for well under $1500.. That's everything, including both motors.. And I inspected both closely and the 3.3 had just gotten a new impeller, and both came with extras.. 

I'd started out looking and figuring on spending almost double that, but boat buying in December, when people want clean out garages is a good thing..


----------



## KMixson (Dec 16, 2014)

I will finish building my new AR-15 just before Christmas. The last part should here Friday.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

KMixson said:


> I will finish building my new AR-15 just before Christmas. The last part should here Friday.



Better post pictures.......or it didnt happen. 8)


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 17, 2014)

Guess I got an early xmas present when I traded my old rig in on a 2014 Alumacraft Classic 165 cs w/ Merc 60 4s, the dealer moved the Terrova/IP and electronics over to the new one and I've got a HDS 7 gen 2 in the shed I need to network in. Been a good year/xmas for me imo. 

Anybody got any Ethernet cables they wanna sell?? 

Merry xmas to all .


----------



## KMixson (Dec 17, 2014)

Jim said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > I will finish building my new AR-15 just before Christmas. The last part should here Friday.
> ...









I am getting the barrel and gas block Friday according to tracking. The barrel will be a Blackhole Weaponry 18" Mid-Length Stainless 5.56 with 1:8 Twist. The gas block is a Syrac Ordinance Gen II Adjustable Gas Block. This is my second build.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 17, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> Guess I got an early xmas present when I traded my old rig in on a 2014 Alumacraft Classic 165 cs w/ Merc 60 4s, the dealer moved the Terrova/IP and electronics over to the new one and I've got a HDS 7 gen 2 in the shed I need to network in. Been a good year/xmas for me imo.
> 
> Anybody got any Ethernet cables they wanna sell??
> 
> Merry xmas to all .



how much do you need?


----------



## paper (Dec 17, 2014)

KMixson said:


> I am getting the barrel and gas block Friday according to tracking. The barrel will be a Blackhole Weaponry 18" Mid-Length Stainless 5.56 with 1:8 Twist. The gas block is a Syrac Ordinance Gen II Adjustable Gas Block. This is my second build.



Did you go with a straight 5.56?? I've got some barrels on hand for future upper builds and I think two are 5.56 and two are .223 Wylde.. I typically put 5.56 on guns with open sights and .223 Wylde on guns I'll be scoping.. Part of this is more than likely in my head, but a fair amount of accuracy is just that, anyway..


----------



## KMixson (Dec 17, 2014)

paper said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting the barrel and gas block Friday according to tracking. The barrel will be a Blackhole Weaponry 18" Mid-Length Stainless 5.56 with 1:8 Twist. The gas block is a Syrac Ordinance Gen II Adjustable Gas Block. This is my second build.
> ...



I went with a 5.56 barrel. It will shoot .223 also. The way I understand it the .223 Wylde is a "best of both worlds" 5.56 and .223 chamber which is supposed to more accurate than a straight 5.56 or .223 chamber would be. That would make it a good candidate for a scope. This gun will only have the scope on it right now. My first AR-15 has a red dot sight that you can use the folding back-up iron sights with. I am not crazy about the front iron sight post setup on most all sights I have seen. I am looking at getting something different.


----------



## paper (Dec 17, 2014)

KMixson said:


> I am not crazy about the front iron sight post setup on most all sights I have seen. I am looking at getting something different.



I'm with you.. I don't like the front post in the way unless I'm using it for High Power or standard issue matches..

My current match rifle is a RRA ATH Carbine (18" in .223 Wylde) with a RRA lower and a 3# Timney skeleton trigger.. But I really enjoy building rifles either from kit or scratch..

This one was long since sold but it was a favorite.. The youngster is a friend's sone and he BEAMED when I asked him if he wanted to hold it.. 







And my very first build.. (which I still have)


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 17, 2014)

KMixson said:


> I will finish building my new AR-15 just before Christmas. The last part should here Friday.



Hey, since you're a fellow a gun advocate ( :beer: ), what's your views/opinion on _Rock River Arms Lar 47_(Ar-15/AK hybrid)? 
Man I'd L-O-V-E it if Santa brought me one of those puppies! =P~


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 17, 2014)

> What Santa bring you??



 The gift that keeps on giving..aka an ungrateful wife & kid, a meddlesome mother-in-law, A-hole brother-in-law (sister's hubby) & a nutter-than-a-Christmas-fruit-cake-mother . And they all in turn gave me.....
high blood pressure & irregularity. :lol:.. :? 

I on the other hand, got for myself (actually for the family) a 4050 watt Generator from Menards Black Friday sale (only $200.00 \/ ). But just for me, a Botstich heavy duty 4.5" Angle Grinder with 3 handle settings (Meijer 50% off clearance-$36.00). A Peterson rectangular submersible trailer light kit (again Meijers clearance for $14.00). A pair of waterproof work/hiking boots regularly $50.00 for $19.00 (again meijers-BF sale). And finally, a portable, 100psi, 3 gallon pancake air compressor from Harbor Freight for $9.00 (not a typo, yes NINE dollars).


----------



## KMixson (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the Rock River Arms LAR-47 would be a wonderful weapon to own. I am a big fan of ammo that is priced at a rate that you can actually shoot without breaking the bank. The 7.62X39 qualifies in that category.


----------



## worminken (Dec 17, 2014)

I am giving myself a Weber Gold One Touch kettle grill.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 17, 2014)

fool4fish1226 said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I got an early xmas present when I traded my old rig in on a 2014 Alumacraft Classic 165 cs w/ Merc 60 4s, the dealer moved the Terrova/IP and electronics over to the new one and I've got a HDS 7 gen 2 in the shed I need to network in. Been a good year/xmas for me imo.
> ...




PM sent


----------



## JMichael (Dec 18, 2014)

My other hobby is radio control aviation. And since the weather is too bad to get my helicopters out, I decided to get something I could fly indoors. So I bought me the worlds smallest radio controlled nano quadcopter. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 18, 2014)

JMichael said:


> My other hobby is radio control aviation. And since the weather is too bad to get my helicopters out, I decided to get something I could fly indoors. So I bought me the worlds smallest radio controlled nano quadcopter. :lol: :lol:


Hmmm, interesting. Does a ceiling fan push it around?


----------



## rscottp (Dec 18, 2014)

I got myself a 40" Smart TV.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 18, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > My other hobby is radio control aviation. And since the weather is too bad to get my helicopters out, I decided to get something I could fly indoors. So I bought me the worlds smallest radio controlled nano quadcopter. :lol: :lol:
> ...



It's in the mail so I don't know anything other than what I read at this point. There are some videos on youtube that might answer that question. Search for CX 10 or CX-10


----------



## paper (Dec 18, 2014)

JMichael said:


> It's in the mail so I don't know anything other than what I read at this point. There are some videos on youtube that might answer that question. Search for CX 10 or CX-10



=D> Very neat and the reviews sure like it!! And less than $25, it looks like a really neat unit..


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

That is awesome! :LOL2: 

[youtube]IIesP135GcA[/youtube]


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 18, 2014)

I found a brand new power trim setup with wiring, relays and switch for my 94 Mercury 60/45 jet on Ebay. I weigh 150 lbs and it took all my weight with both feet against the transom to tilt the motor. I keep the boat in the water from Apr - Oct so it was worth it.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 18, 2014)

i've started gearing up for next years fishing/camping trips, so i got a 9500 lb winch,xrc black box to mount it in,a front mount cargo carrier and 2 front mount receivers.looking forward to some really out of the way backroad trips this year.


----------



## Y_J (Dec 19, 2014)

Since my computer croaked almost two months ago, I'm having a brand new computer built for me to pick up on the 24th.  :wink: =D> 
8 gb of Ram, 480 gb SSD (Solid State Drive), a 1 tb 7200 rpm hard drive. I'll add in my current video card (which has 2 gb of ram and HDMI and dual monitor support itself).
I can't wait. I've been plinking on this tablet far to long.
Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing yet, but I will gather the materials to redo my boat. I did the mods in 09 & want to change it up.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 20, 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow keystone! That is sweet.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 21, 2014)

I walked out of a job back in April (Hanes) that incorporated not only upper management idiots, but middle management idiots as well. There were times in my life that it was necessary that I tolerate these.....no longer. I'm at an age that I don't give a shit about cooperate America and it's "mission", so I refuse to tolerate it, I refuse to be talked down to. I have done handy-man-type chores for local widows off and on since. Can't believe how grateful these ladies are when they find someone that is willing to do their small jobs. Anyway, that kinda ended Friday.

In September 2009, my job at PHCC ended due to a budget cut. This may have been the best working gig I have ever had, short of guiding. I received a phone call from the coordinator of PHCC's satellite campus in Stuart, asking if I was still interested in a job I had applied for and interviewed for some time back. It was basically the exact job i did in Martinsville (45 minute drive). I accepted and now have a 5 mile commute. Start after the first of the year.


Merry friggin' Christmas, everybody!!!!!


Sammy Claus


----------



## Keystone (Dec 21, 2014)

Jim said:


> Wow keystone! That is sweet.



Yes it is. Still working on the price with the dealer, but between the two I will have one of them give me the price I want. I'm riding a 2009 Tri Glide right now that has a bit over 60k on it. Trading that in and going back to a "basic" ride again.


And Merry friggin' Christmas to you too Sammy Claus!!!!!!


----------

